# Trout Bite Explodes in Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Great weather this past week allowed us to get out to the open water in Breton Sound and really get into some good quality speckled trout and good numbers too. The summer patterns are finally getting going about a month later than normal. The bait is in with shrimp popping on the surface and birds diving on the schools of shrimp being attacked by trout. The bigger trout are on the oil field structures taking live shrimp and croakers. Fishing the birds with plastics makes for some quick limits but a grade smaller fish. The TROUT FEST has begun so get out there and fish. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I still have a few open dates so if you would RATHER BE FISHING give me a call and I guarantee to put you on the fish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Bamamedic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Capt. Gene, what kind of hook do you use for live shrimp and what is your favorite way to hook them??


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Another season of knocking them dead.:clap:clap:clap

:takephoto:clap


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Bamamedic I use a #2 Khale hook. Iff I am using a cork I hook them right under the horn on the head, when carolina rigging the bottom i run the hook up thru the tail that way you do not beat them up on the bottom andf kill the shrimp.


----------



## Bamamedic (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Capt. Gene...


----------

